# Low water faucet flow



## TXDIYRookie (Sep 17, 2006)

I just had a hot water heater replaced, I tried just replacing the thermal coupler as suggested on this site.  (It was a nice try!)  Anyway, all of my faucets are flowing fine except for one lavatory sink.  When I first turned the hot water to this faucet on the water was "rusty" a little air came through the line and then the flow went to a trickle.  It is this way now for both the hot and cold water.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 18, 2006)

You need to clean out the screen on the faucet.
At the opening you should be able to unscrew the end of the faucet.You may need a pair of pliers with a rag so you do not damage the end, to loosen it up.  Inside is a screen which just needs the clutter cleared out. 
This is typical when you do work to water lines and systems.
You may need to check them all. 
Easy DIY.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 19, 2006)

The obstruction could also be before the screen at the valve. You may have to turn off the stops, and take the supply lines off there. There could be crud sitting in the valve body. I have seen flaky scale laying in the bottom of a valve body that would flip up and restrict the water flow when the water was turned on. Trash in your water lines is a bad deal no matter where it is.
I hope you find it without trouble and that it doesn't damage any of your seals, gaskets or rings.


----------

